# RCA DVR 20/40 Compatible wifi/usb Adapters?



## psygn0sis (Oct 7, 2009)

I've just ran Instantcake and PTVnet on a brand new Harddrive. 
Everything works perfectly! (Backdoor Enabled)

I have a USB to Ethernet Adapter (USBKR3-100N), The 100 light is on. But an IP will not show up in my DHCP Clients Table! I've tried USB2.0 on and off, I've tried just about everything.

My guess is I do not have a compatible device for the drivers installed on the tivo.

Does anyone have a RCA DVR 40 that have run 
"instantcake-dvr40-6[1].2-01-2-321.iso" 
and the newest "PTVnet"... and have an Adapter that WORKS on the network!

Or perhaps can point me to a site that has a list of compatible devices.

-[Side note] ALL OVER the internet people have been writing on the forums "is your wifi/usb device on the "compatible list"? Yet NO ONE ever says where this damn compatible list is!!-


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

psygn0sis said:


> I've just ran Instantcake and PTVnet on a brand new Harddrive.
> Everything works perfectly! (Backdoor Enabled)
> 
> I have a USB to Ethernet Adapter (USBKR3-100N), The 100 light is on. But an IP will not show up in my DHCP Clients Table! I've tried USB2.0 on and off, I've tried just about everything.
> ...


Try here:http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/install_instructions.cfm
and Here: http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...grade.com/dvr/stores/1/access_net_nomodel.cfm


----------



## psygn0sis (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm sorry but I fail to see anything related to wifi/usb compatable adapters to get my tivo box on the home network!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Try posting in the TiVo underground. Remember Tivo was pre-wireless device and only experimenters would know the answer. Not supported by DVRupgrade


----------



## psygn0sis (Oct 7, 2009)

rbtravis said:


> Try posting in the TiVo underground. Remember Tivo was pre-wireless device and only experimenters would know the answer. Not supported by DVRupgrade


That must be why DVRupgrade released an iso that ENABLES the usb to put it on your network huh??? So they don't support it! right.......

Like EXACTLY WHAT THEY ARE DOING HERE!!!

dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/unlock.cfm

Get your head out of the clouds.

Now please... can ANYONE ELSE besides "rbtravis" (who seems to not want to listen to his Mom about Not having anything nice to say....).
Want to answer my question?

In case anyone forgot... what... wifi....or...usb...adapter....will....work... on....a...RCA...DVR40.....with....Instantcake...?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What rbtravis is saying is that DVRupgrade enabled the USB port, but it's up to the users to figure out what to do with it.

He also suggested that you post this question in the Underground forum.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I can understand the frustration you are having finding information. The issue is that since the USB ports on the Directivo DVRs are not a supported feature, there is no official list. Your best bet, as both other posters suggested, is to visit the Underground forum or the Upgrade forum here. Do a search on "zipper". The Zipper thread is a huge thread. I don't know if your answer is there, but it may help you understand some of the process.

For what it's worth, I am using an Airlink101 USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapter. I am not sure, but I don't think the stock USB drivers support this adapter, but the drivers that are installed using Zipper do.


----------



## thenamelessone (Oct 24, 2006)

here is a link for the compatable adapers.
www . tivocommunity . com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4473297&&#post4473297
right now frys is selling the same adapter that dvrupgrade sells for 14.99
www . frys . com/product/3428173


----------

